

PyData NYC Speakers and Talks announced - hogu
http://continuum.io/blog/pydata-nyc-speakers-and-talks-announced

======
hogu
If you're interested in working with data (especially with python) you should
come to this conference. Several of the authors of the major libraries in this
space (numpy, scipy, pandas, pytables) will be there giving tutorials.

